# Happy Father's Day peeps.



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Have a great one!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Yes indeed Happy Fathers Day to all the awesome dads!


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

My first father's day! Happy father's day to all the other dad's!


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Happy Father's day to everyone. My family will be on the road driving back from Arlington TX


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

Happy Father's Day to everyone!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

As my son said this morning while handing me a card "Happy Farters Day. You are the best Farter in the world." So to all of us on here that have produced offsprings: Happy Farters Day. :lol:


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> As my son said this morning while handing me a card "Happy Farters Day. You are the best Farter in the world." So to all of us on here that have produced offsprings: Happy Farters Day. :lol:


I actually got a card with handwritten note, hug and a verbal I love yo from my 25 year old :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NightShiftNinja (Jun 15, 2019)

I had a good fathers day too, I woke up after a night shift when my wife and kids brought me a coffee in bed... and this was sitting on the kitchen table waiting for me.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

NightShiftNinja said:


> I had a good fathers day too, I woke up after a night shift when my wife and kids brought me a coffee in bed... and this was sitting on the kitchen table waiting for me.


Nice!


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Happy father's day felas.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Bit late but here ya go
. :thumbup:


----------

